# bmi................. bollocks



## wee_banana (Aug 13, 2008)

*Body Mass Index (BMI) calculator*

*
*Find out your body mass index (BMI)



Top of Form 1
​
Body Mass Index (BMI) calculator

*Enter your height and weight to find out your BMI*

*
*Imperial Metric

I am: female

My height is: 5, 2

feet and inches.

My weight is:

9stone and 11 pounds.

*General information*

*
*Your BMI tells you if you're a healthy weight for your height. However, this is general advice for adults only. It does not apply to children, pregnant women or women who are breastfeeding.



Bottom of Form 1
​
*Interactive tool results*

*
**You are overweight for your height*

*
Your BMI is 25.06*

*
*If your BMI is between 25 and 29.9 you're over the ideal weight for your height. Make sure you eat a healthy, well-balanced diet and don't eat more calories than you need to.

If you're trying to lose weight, get more exercise and avoid snacking and 'crash' diets. If you carry your weight around your stomach, you're 'apple-shaped', rather than 'pear-shaped'. This means you're at more risk of health problems, so you really need to get your weight down.

*Top tip:*

*
*There are many benefits to losing weight. Start by reducing your calories by about 500 a day, and try to lose 5-10kg (11-22lbs) in about six months.

total bollocks i say, over weight my ****, i must be heavy boned lol


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Lol, I think I am 'morbidly obese' according to their scale.


----------



## wee_banana (Aug 13, 2008)

yea really what a load of ****e, hope no one rely takes there bmi to heart much, ovb not acurate


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

By there accounts, Im dead, haha..

They are very in-accurate.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

got one of them nintendo wii's with wii fit in ours. everyone starts on me when i get on because i'm obese. i'm the only person in the house who's bmi goes up every week. (going down now though cos dieting so am a happy bunny).


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

BMI is for ****, hip to waist ratio is where its at.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MXD said:


> BMI is for ****, hip to waist ratio is where its at.


True, **** BMI


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I was discussing this with the lady doing my medical at work the other week, apparently they have brought out a newish chart and its more concerned with waist size etc, they accept the BMI doesn't accomodate for anyone who trains in reality.

Btw she said I could do with losing some around the waist....cheeky fecker...


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Five-O said:


> I was discussing this with the lady doing my medical at work the other week, apparently they have brought out a newish chart and its more concerned with waist size etc, they accept the BMI doesn't accomodate for anyone who trains in reality.
> 
> *Btw she said I could do with losing some around the waist....cheeky fecker*...


Sounds like she was flirting with you Jimmy - is she a bit of alright?


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

To be fair - if you read up on BMI everyone admits that's its not perfect and it only works for people of average build. So almost anyone who's gained a bit of muscle through weights will come out as overweight - even if they have low body fat. Virtually all of the England Rugby team for example come out as overweight or obese.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a BMI check on my pre med before my hernia surgery the nurse who did it said"they may be an issue as you are morbidly obese" i said really so why is it you can see all my abs then? she asks the ward sister who came in took one look at me smiled at me and told the nurse not to be silly.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That's the problem paul, most people in the nhs/similar think the bmi is the be all and end all.....

I hear they'r eon about bringing this in for kids at school, now what if some kids are actually ok, but the bmi says they are not.....they are on about taking kids off parents and doing them for neglect....

Just another example of this stupid fcukin' gov't interfering in peoples lives.....I'd like Gordon "sh1tface" Brown to take a bmi.....and see what his fcukin' says....

Fat Cnut......


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Robsta said:


> That's the problem paul, most people in the nhs/similar think the bmi is the be all and end all.....
> 
> I hear they'r eon about bringing this in for kids at school, now what if some kids are actually ok, but the bmi says they are not.....they are on about taking kids off parents and doing them for neglect....
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!! :lol:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Just another example of this stupid fcukin' gov't interfering in peoples lives.....I'd like Gordon "sh1tface" Brown to take a bmi.....and see what his fcukin' says....
> 
> Fat Cnut......


You would still get my vote mate, :thumbup1:

It does amuse me all the fat bastards in Govt talking about the obesity epidemic :confused1:

Less pies perhaps and lead by example?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> It does not take into account muscle mass - particularly in women.
> 
> I went for a full body check up at a private clinic here. I asked why they did not weigh and measure me and calculate my BMI. "Why would we, when you look like that and your cholesterol level, blood pressure and heart rate say you will live forever?" They replied.
> 
> Quite! It was worth paying the money just for someone to say that to me!


LOL.

Seriously some of the out of date charts and systems they use do make me laugh.

Like the weight to height ratio to check where you should be. Its not relevant if your not checking BF% as the weight can be miles off if well stacked.

Ah what you going to do!


----------



## Chetz (Jul 2, 2008)

Lol well normally at the bottom of these sites it does say "Will not provide accurate BMI for athletes, sportmans or bodybuilders".


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Just another example of this stupid fcukin' gov't interfering in peoples lives.....I'd like Gordon "sh1tface" Brown to take a bmi.....and see what his fcukin' says....
> 
> Fat Cnut......


ROFL!!


----------



## tompei (Aug 8, 2008)

My BMI said I'm obese! Do I look obese?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

tompei said:


> My BMI said I'm obese! Do I look obese?


Is that peter kay? :lol:


----------



## wee_banana (Aug 13, 2008)

i think il just stick with judgin it my own way, lose the stuff that jiggles , and if it dont jiggle when you move dont worry to much about it !


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Lol, I think I am 'morbidly obese' according to their scale.


yeah you are :lol: :lol:

by anyones standards


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> yeah you are :lol: :lol:
> 
> by anyones standards


I see you had your happy pills today,


----------



## beefcakebaggie (Jul 9, 2008)

wee_banana said:


> i think il just stick with judgin it my own way, lose the stuff that jiggles , and if it dont jiggle when you move dont worry to much about it !


Your not planning on losing "everything" that jiggles? :tongue:


----------

